# Search on K1



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a stuffed full K1.  I know my search used to work, but now whatever I search for I always come up with no results found on Kindle.  Even if it's a word that I'm looking at in my book at that very moment.

Has anyone else had this problem?  Cause it's making that K2 look awfully tempting...


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

How long has it been since you last booted your Kindle or added either a document or book to it?

When you add something, it needs to rebuild an index that it used during a search.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

BruceS said:


> When you add something, it needs to rebuild an index that it used during a search.


Yeah, I know, but it doesn't say there are un-indexed items. And I've tried search terms that should _definitely_ be found in almost any book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have an SD card in your K1?  If so, try turning the K1 off, removing the SD, turn it back on and try the search.

Also, have you tried to delete a couple of big books, say that are on Amazon (or move them to your computer via USB) to add free space to the Kindle?  Computers (even Kindles) need space for operations, there may not be enough free space for it to work with.

Just a couple of thoughts.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have an SD card in your K1? If so, try turning the K1 off, removing the SD, turn it back on and try the search.


That's a good idea. I'll try to remember to try that tonight.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, have you tried to delete a couple of big books, say that are on Amazon (or move them to your computer via USB) to add free space to the Kindle? Computers (even Kindles) need space for operations, there may not be enough free space for it to work with.


Yeah, I just deleted several things because my Kindle was literally full, but I'll look at doing some more pruning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me know what happens.  You may need to call CS.

Betsy


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

This happened to me and my husband suggested that the battery was getting ready to Solve the Great Mystery.  I replaced the battery and she perked right up and has been fine ever since. My first battery lasted about 8-9 months;  just a possibility.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

marianner said:


> That's a good idea. I'll try to remember to try that tonight.
> 
> Yeah, I just deleted several things because my Kindle was literally full, but I'll look at doing some more pruning.


Some of it may have been erased with the files that you deleted. Make sure to delete all files that you dont like and fix your index/search.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I didn't do anything, but my Kindle seems to have healed itself 

When I woke up this morning, the Kindle was dead.  However, when I plugged it in it started up just fine, and, wouldn't you know, search was working again!  So I'm sure it must have been re-indexing last night, even though it never indicated that it needed to be done.  I don't know why my indexes got lost in the first place (might have had something to do with the mass delete, though), and I don't know what made it decide to redo it, but all is well in my Kindle world again.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Interesting timing!  I just realized that my search feature is working but not completely?  

I have a book that was a converted PDF and it gets totally excluded from the search!  WEIRD!  I can even start the search from within the book and still nothing.  I am wondering if it's just this book or if it is converted PDF books in general?  Has anyone noticed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say for sure. . .but it is possible that the book just hasn't been indexed yet.  IF you do a search for something the screen that eventually comes up shows books not searched because they're not yet indexed.  Then I think there is a way to force it. . .but you might want to do this when you can plug the Kindle in. . . .


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, the plot thickens!  There are no unindexed items on my Kindle.  However, the book I was talking about is actually a .txt book, not a converted PDF.  Converted PDFs work fine in the search function.  Weird!


----------

